# New Puppies, Runny Poop, Food Related?



## MacRoss (Nov 3, 2008)

My wife and I just brought home two adorable dachshund puppies, both about 4 months old. They're adjusting well, and are doing okay with pad training, crate training, and housebreaking. Smart siblings!

However, after having them for three days, they each have pooped four times. The first two were normal looking, but the two most recent have been somewhat runny (no blood). My wife thinks we may be feeding them too much, or perhaps they are just adjusting to the food we selected for them. We're using this dog food (http://naturesrecipe.com/dog_puppy.aspx) because it doesn't have any corn or animal by-products.

We're still establishing feeding and walking schedules. We try to feed them twice a day, once in the morning and again in the evening. We also try to walk them numerous (4-7) times per day.

We also followed the feeding directions, so the pups are getting about a cup and a half each per day. Do they simply need to adjust to the new food? We didn't use the breeder's food because it was some local brand and prohibitively expensive (plus we drove 3 hours both ways to get the dogs, we're not doing that for the food).

I also only give them a little treat whenever they do their business outside (so not very often yet. ). The treats are puppy treats, but we thought they were a bit large, so each pup only gets about half.

Tips?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

As with all new dogs to a household you need to get them to your own vet ASAP, within 72 hours of bringing them home. There may be a clause in the purchase contract that holds you to a time limit should your vet find anything wrong with the dog(s). 

That being said, make an appointment quick and take along a fresh stool specimen for the vet to check. It is not unusual for puppies to have parasites. 

Until you see the vet there's not much you can do about the loose stools. It may be caused by the food change and it may be something else. Let the vet decide.


----------



## MacRoss (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice! My wife has been trying local vets to get an appointment. We're moving at the same time as we got the pups, so it's been slightly chaotic for us.

Additional info: The two dogs are acting as normal puppies should so far. Running around like mad, playing with each other, trying to chew on everything, etc.


----------



## LuvBoxers (Oct 30, 2008)

*Could it be worms? Have they been wormed yet?*


----------



## CH-FCR-GANG (Nov 3, 2008)

Your wife may have hit the nail on the head with the over feeding. Commonly happens with pups and the result is a runny stool. Give your pups small measured portions for their size twice a day that is consumed completely at feeding. For smallish pups that measured portion may only be a couple of tablespoons, for medium sized breed pups...maybe a half cup to a full cup for large breed pups. Make sure that if you are weening them off their previous foods from the place you bought them from that you have some of their previous food to mix in and wean them off so as not to upset their stomachs. 

If the movements remain muddy then try adding some Libby's 100% real pumpkin to their mix of food to aid in hardening their stool while they adjust to new foods. 

Make sure they are vaccinated, especially for Parvo. Watch them for any loss of appetite and if there is a sudden loss of interest in food immediately take them to the vet. A puppy will always eat. If it is not interested....there's a problem.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Oct 31, 2008)

A runny stool can be a result of overfeeding. Is this in your case ? Did you get your pup vaccinated. Try mixing a pumpkin into his food which may help in hardening the stool.


----------



## MacRoss (Nov 3, 2008)

Good news! It was definitely the food quantities. They now have normal poo again and are still racing around our house and running into walls.

*skeeteryskeeteryskeeteryWHUMPskeeteryskeetery*


----------



## whisper30 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats good to hear! I know it's common for dogs to get diarreah if their food is changed.

Grats on your new family members


----------

